# your blend of tadpole tea?



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

what do you use for YOUR tadpole tea brew? how simple or extravagant do you make it?

i would like to hear what has worked for you and what you like so far best!



i tried using the search option for tadpole tea out of curiousity to see what everyone uses and how much, but the word "Tea" was to short or to common.. so that was a no go...




ive been considering using this tea as controlled spot filling for say brom axils and film cans to possibly cut down on molding jellatanous blobs of dead fruit flies... as well as the possible basti tads


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I use large Indian almond leaves. I boil about 4 large leaves, strain into a gallon jug and add one of the boiled leaves to the jug of tea. I use the other leaves after they dry to break up and add to the tadpole cups as snacks.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I go easy, Black Water Extract.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

I have just recently begun using a " cycle" of water to both get very nice light amber water, while conserving some.

it goes from mister- to the tank- out the drain- and back to the mister.

I have a small pond area in each of my tanks( some drainage bulkheads as well) were the water accumulates , I simply siphon or pump the water out, and strain it with an old shirt. 

Then I seal them in large mason jars for further use. 

benefits: you get anything the water picks up on its way down to the drain; leaf tanins, soil tanins, vitamins from feedings, and whatever else it passes through.

cons: not many, the most time consuming part is the siphoning...

I use this water for all my needs from misting to tadpole water.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

and this method hasnt clogged your misting heads? what about all the bacteria thats in the water now have the stored jars ever gone bad?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

No it doesn't clog the misters as long as you strain it with a regular old cotton t-shirt about 2 times. When I strain it my water comes out as perfectly clear water, a medium to light amber color. 

As for bacteria build up. I havent seen any mold or stuff like that, as far as I know unless you have something in the water that is rotting, you shouldnt have a heavy load of bacteria in your drainage water. I smelled the water thinking to get a very foul smell, but I think the straining helps a lot.
If you want you could probably boil it in a semi-sealed pan so that whatever boils off you can keep most of it as condesnation on the lid. ( that way you dont lose what ever was in the water ) 

I would give it a try, see how bad your water is, then add fresh water accordingly to achieve the color/ "intensity" of the water. 

If you want I can post pics before and after of the water before straining.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Mac said:


> I have just recently begun using a " cycle" of water to both get very nice light amber water, while conserving some.
> 
> it goes from mister- to the tank- out the drain- and back to the mister.
> 
> ...


As well as possible disease ETC. especially if it's a multi tank system man. 


Tadpole tea:

Indian almond boiled and then I put it in a large vat that is circulated by a small power head.. I keep this topped up and take as needed for tadpoles.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

MJ said:


> As well as possible disease ETC. especially if it's a multi tank system man.
> 
> 
> Tadpole tea:
> ...


true but ALL the frogs have been tested and came out clean then there should not be a problem... right? 

I would imagine it goes both ways: If one frog has it the rest will... if all frogs have been treated/ tested for diseases then i dont see a problem... 

I may be wrong, but that has worked for me and I have had no problems in terms of diseases or ilness.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

well if its worked so far for you thats good, i see to many potental problems, not nessisarily from the frogs so much as anything that gets added to the system. that may be stretching it but who knows... 

also just because the frogs tested clean does not mean they cannot have some sort of contageous dissease that only surfaces under stress or other stimulus. 

Example:
whats called the Scooter virus in Passer domesticus (house sparrow) is exactly like this. the wild life rehabilitator i work with has seen this virus come up and dissapear off then months later reappear within the same individual birds and it turns out that the virus is super contageous when active and undetectable when dormant. most often the virus comes back after physical stress, like a heavy snow, a fight, being chased by a predator, or even simple dietary stresses... now this virus is also has a high mortality rate and even birds that are treated eventually have to be euthanized as no treatment has been found yet...


i guess i see using the same water for an entire system over and over seems pretty risky... i would be curious to see what a drop of it looks like under a microscope actually!










so i guess alot of people like using the magic indian almond leaves eh? lol 

about how many gallons of tea per leaf before its "exausted" 

and what kind of concentration do you who use black water extract use?

ive got both and am curious to see if raising half a clutch on indian almond tea and half on black water tea would yeild different morph rates and overall health.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Also assuming that you collection will stay clean simply because it tested clean initially is a bad assumption.. 
In over 16 years of working with a captive collection where routine fecals are done.. I have had animals show up positive after being clean on quarantine (or clean post treatment in quarantine (this is 3 clean fecals post treatment) and even years later. 

I have even had animals that previously tested clean show up positive when they were stressed.... 

Ed


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

No, I understand that animals can easily get diseases, and that just because they are clean at one time doesnt mean they are clean for good.....

I dont want want to stop using my method, so would boiling it kill most of the possible problems?


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah i beleive it would.. similar to boiling stream water before drinking it, dont see how a parasite or bacteria can survive boiling, unless it was adapted to that environment like some cyanobacterias... and if your getting that in your tank youve got other problems LOL


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Link3898 said:


> yeah i beleive it would.. similar to boiling stream water before drinking it, dont see how a parasite or bacteria can survive boiling, unless it was adapted to that environment like some cyanobacterias... and if your getting that in your tank youve got other problems LOL



Okay, well I guess i'll start boiling it from now an on....

anyway, please continue posting your tad water!


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

this fall i stuffed as many red oak leaves as i could in a gallon jug and filled it up with tap water. whenever i use some tea from the jug i just add tap water to top the jug back off.


----------



## leiro (Jun 14, 2007)

I collect red oak leaves and put a bunch in a large pot, boil for about a 1/2 hour, then squeeze the leaves to get all the extract. After it is cool it's good to go (at least for me!)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

herper99 said:


> I use large Indian almond leaves. I boil about 4 large leaves, strain into a gallon jug and add one of the boiled leaves to the jug of tea. I use the other leaves after they dry to break up and add to the tadpole cups as snacks.


I do the EXACT same thing. funny.


----------

